# Help. Test E insomnia..does it get better



## oilfieldtrash (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey guys currently on my first cycle of test E 500 mg/wk almost done with my second week. OK so after my first injection the first 2 nights I slept like a baby. Then on the third night after about 3 hours of sleep it was like my eyes sprung open and couldn't go back to sleep. Now its like that every night except I can't fall asleep and if I do its only for a couple hours and I have to dose heavy with Walmart sleep aid to get that. The doctor prescribed me some ambien yesterday but I don't wanna take any because I'm on call 24/7 and cant miss any calls. I wondering if any of you have had any experience like this with test E and If it will get better. I've heard it will once the hormones "stabilize" but I've also read that it won't.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 1, 2013)

Never heard of Tes E causing insomnia but try the combo of valerian and melatonin together


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 1, 2013)

oilfieldtrash said:


> Hey guys currently on my first cycle of test E 500 mg/wk almost done with my second week. OK so after my first injection the first 2 nights I slept like a baby. Then on the third night after about 3 hours of sleep it was like my eyes sprung open and couldn't go back to sleep. Now its like that every night except I can't fall asleep and if I do its only for a couple hours and I have to dose heavy with Walmart sleep aid to get that. The doctor prescribed me some ambien yesterday but I don't wanna take any because I'm on call 24/7 and cant miss any calls. I wondering if any of you have had any experience like this with test E and If it will get better. I've heard it will once the hormones "stabilize" but I've also read that it won't.



I use GABA and L-Theanine. Try magnesium and vitamin B-12 as well. NOW Melatonin works good too..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2013)

No way it's the test e that's giving you sleeping problems.  That stuff takes a few weeks to start working.  If you have problems sleeping, before resorting to hard core sleeping aids like benzos or opiates, I would suggest some melatonin.  If that doesn't work, get your doc to prescribe your some Rozerem.  That stuff is like natural melatonin, but is 10X stronger.  Takes a week or so to start working.  And if you still have problems, than resort to ambian, benzos, opiates, and whatever options your doc may have for you.



/V


----------



## Arcticman (Nov 1, 2013)

Also take a look at any other supplements your taking. Caffeine and other stimulants and when your taking them.


----------



## bigbadbobber (Nov 1, 2013)

Like previously stated, its highly unlikely the test E is the culprit.  Take a look at your stimulants, and your workout schedule. I know when I used to lift late in the afternoon I had problems sleeping. And look into Melatonin, it helped my sleep a lot. Heres something I picked up somewhere else. I don't know how true it is, but I know it helped my insomnia a lot. And the best part is its OTC.

MELATONIN

Sure, you've heard of melatonin. You probably know it's a great sleep aid, and you may even know of its antioxidant properties. But this supplement can also help boost your GH levels. A recent study from Baylor University (Waco, Texas) found that trained males given 5 mg of melatonin one hour before a leg workout had higher GH levels just before and after they trained than those taking a placebo. Even test subjects who took just 0.5 mg of melatonin had higher GH levels postworkout. Taking melatonin one hour before training can boost your GH levels and provide antioxidant protection that can help your muscles recover. Worried that taking melatonin during the day will make you sleepy? You can rest easy (pun intended): Research conducted at Liverpool John Moores University shows that when melatonin was taken within 75 minutes before exercise, athletes exhibited neither increased sleepiness nor decreased levels of alertness.>> How to take it: To boost GH levels during training sessions and aid recovery, take 0.5-5 mg of melatonin 30-60 minutes before your workouts.

To aid insomnia I sometimes take one 5mg tab, 20 mins before bed..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the melatonin post BBB...and a bit about Rozerem and it's relation to melatonin.....

*ROZEREM* (ramelteon) is a melatonin receptor agonist with both high affinity for melatonin MT1 and MT2 receptors and selectivity over the MT3 receptor. Ramelteon demonstrates full agonist activity in vitro in cells expressing human MT1 or MT2 receptors.

The activity of ramelteon at the MT1 and MT2 receptors is believed to contribute to its sleep-promoting properties, as these receptors, acted upon by endogenous melatonin, are thought to be involved in the maintenance of the circadian rhythm underlying the normal sleep-wake cycle.

Ramelteon has no appreciable affinity for the GABA receptor complex or for receptors that bind neuropeptides, cytokines, serotonin, dopamine, noradrenaline, acetylcholine, and opiates. Ramelteon also does not interfere with the activity of a number of selected enzymes in a standard panel.

The major metabolite of ramelteon, M-II, is active and has approximately one tenth and one fifth the binding affinity of the parent molecule for the human MT1 and MT2 receptors, respectively, and is 17- to 25fold less potent than ramelteon in in vitro functional assays. Although the potency of M-II at MT1 and MT2 receptors is lower than the parent drug, M-II circulates at higher concentrations than the parent producing 20- to 100-fold greater mean systemic exposure when compared to ramelteon. M-II has weak affinity for the serotonin 5-HT2B receptor, but no appreciable affinity for other receptors or enzymes. Similar to ramelteon, M-II does not interfere with the activity of a number of endogenous enzymes.


/V


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 1, 2013)

just jack off before bed... Problem solved


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> just jack off before bed... Problem solved



I much prefer a trip to the local ho house. 




/V


----------



## Christsean (Nov 1, 2013)

I've had sleep issues with var and tren, but never test. You should evaluate anything else you're taking.


----------



## CanConfirm (Nov 2, 2013)

Second week? It's not the test most likely man


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 2, 2013)

Smoke weed.


----------



## sneedham (Nov 2, 2013)

OP it could be the test..What helped me was melatonin and pinning at night about 4 hours before bed. I know it sounds weird but for some reason that protocol works for me. Do you get any anxiety the 2nd or 3rd day especially during the night while in bed?


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 2, 2013)

This sounds self induced, like your psyched out or something. Drink a shot or two of Nyquil, that stuff puts my ass out.


----------



## SwoleCat (Nov 2, 2013)

oilfieldtrash said:


> Hey guys currently on my first cycle of test E 500 mg/wk almost done with my second week. OK so after my first injection the first 2 nights I slept like a baby. Then on the third night after about 3 hours of sleep it was like my eyes sprung open and couldn't go back to sleep. Now its like that every night except I can't fall asleep and if I do its only for a couple hours and I have to dose heavy with Walmart sleep aid to get that. The doctor prescribed me some ambien yesterday but I don't wanna take any because I'm on call 24/7 and cant miss any calls. I wondering if any of you have had any experience like this with test E and If it will get better. I've heard it will once the hormones "stabilize" but I've also read that it won't.



Yeah like what was stated, its probably not the Enan OFT. I did notice that you said its your first cycle correct? It's possible you are having some anxiety a bit or maybe your antsy. Have you noticed any of those signs?  Being anxious, thinking about your cycle, wanting it to kick so those results will come? I'm just asking because that could possibly cause some sleeplessness. Melatonin Is a good idea to help you sleep. Hope you figure it out though bro. 


VictorZ06 said:


> I much prefer a trip to the local ho house.
> 
> Victor,please PM me the address to that house


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 2, 2013)

It really can't be the test.  It could be the thought of the cycle that is giving you a bit of a mind fuck, but that's about it.  It's impossible for the stuff to hit you so fast.  Now, if you were taking a different kind of test....say susp, TNE, or perhaps even prop.  I MIGHT see that happening in a very rare case.  But you are using test E bro, and that shit takes a while to start working.

Like I said, and like many other agreed with me....give melatonin a try to relax you.  There are also a few tricks you can try.  Dim your lights in your room the most you possibly can, this causes you to relax before you fall right asleep.  If you can't dim the lights, try using some candles....incense also helps a bit.  When I have troubles, I use Rozerem...it's your best option next to melatonin (it's almost the same thing really, just MUCH stronger).

When I run high doses of tren, sometimes I need a little more than just Rozerem.  Depending on how much tren I'm taking and how much of any other compound I'm running, I need hard core help to sleep.  Usually, 2mg of clonazapam helps me a great deal.  I get the orally disintegrating kind in 2mg dose (the stongest there is) and it's meant to be placed under your tongue.  Hits me hard and fast, and keeps me asleep for a good 8 hrs.  If I still have trouble sleeping, I may decide to use both Rozerem and Clonazapam.  And as mentioned again above, a small bowl of good green goes a long way.  If you don't smoke that much, all you might need is just one or two puffs if the stuff you have is really strong.  Do yourself a favor, if you do have problems sleeping....try melatonin, than Rozerem along with a little grass before you start using benzos and harder sleeping aids.  They can become really addictive.




/V


----------



## exerciseordie (Nov 2, 2013)

Chaotic labs makes a prebed drink. I know of guys who have used it on tren and slept like a baby


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 3, 2013)

*your test e must to be some good UGL quality that is plenty of everything inside...its why you have problems for sure! be careful what do you inject! you have 1 body !*


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. Sorry its been a couple busy days....still no luck on sleeping more than a couple hours a night. Just to get three-four hours I have to take 2 melatonin, 3 Tylenol pm and an ambien...its all I can do to sleep..I look like shit and don't have the energy to go lift barely go work. Trust me its not in my head Ive done every drug in the book at one time or another...been up for days before but nothing compares to this. Its almost like what I've heard trensomnia described as....night sweats, crazy dreams if I do sleep, and insomnia. I bought it from a pretty reputable source here. I'm thinking of quitting for a couple weeks and trying again with cypionate ester after I get caught up on some rest. I wish I could still smoke grass but I got hair follicles for work.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 3, 2013)

It sounds like tren.


----------



## sneedham (Nov 3, 2013)

Have to agree with Cristean, I could get a little insomnia for a couple days but then it should be gone and you should be sleeping like a baby...I would be checking with my source and stop the injections....You do not want to screw yourself up..For that matter just go get a script for the test that way you will know what you are injecting and can make a more educated decision next go around...Yoiu know what I mean??


----------

